# CD for Tally



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm excited that Tally finished his title today, and a little apprehensive about trying for our first Open leg tomorrow. I am very glad, though, to have practiced so much at different levels before stepping into the ring for real, because I get so nervous. Thanks to my trustworthy partner Tally for being so focused all the time. 

There was a gorgeous golden at the show- Twin Beau D's I'm Your Andy Man- beauty & brains, for sure


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*New titles are great*

Tally stays focused because of the work you have done as a team in training. Attention is the key in the obedience ring. Give yourself some credit for developing that and a relationship with your partner. I was nervous in the ring too. The good news, open is way more fun than novice. Good luck in open.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Congratulations! Do we get to see pictures?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Congrats to you and Tally. Your boy has major beauty and brains. : )


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats on your CD title! Have you trained through utility and how long have you trained before showing in novice?


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations to Tally and Jill!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congrats!! I bet you guys are an awesome team and will excel in Open!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

HOORAY, JILL AND TALLY!!!! Bogey is sending you sloppy kisses!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Great job Jill and Tally! Whoooo hooo!
Open is sooo much more fun than Novice! Good luck today.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Whoops- overslept! Not sure we'll make it to New Hampshire in time for our Open class. Thanks for the congrats- it is really fun having these little concrete goals and meeting them while the dogs are having fun and being challenged.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

best get moving girl, and good luck!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Yay Tally!

I hope you got to the show safely (and in time). GOOD LUCK TODAY!!! Open is a blast (when your dog is on haha!)


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

We had fun today with a first place bumper CD leg and a nice Rally Advanced leg too. I did sleep too late to move up ( you have to tell the superintendent 1/2 hour before the day starts). We need all the experience we can get, and it was a blast being in the competition with less pressure. We have both learned alot at our first four shows!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

YAY! Congratulations to both Tally and you


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Now, it's Tango's turn! Finn has one CD leg, and he will be easy. Tango is a little ball of fire, and she wags so much during her stand for exam that it is a cliffhanger every time. Not sure how she will do- great heeling, iffy stays, lol. She "sightsees" during the long down stays no matter how much I proof them, but she is excellent at all the heeling. She's about 20 times more intense than Tally and a tiny bit sassy, so it is going to be an adventure.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

Congrats Jill and Tally!! Have fun in Open. Riley and I are taking break from Obedience and we are currently working on Agility.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Wow, good job Tally & Jill!  

Sorry, I'm not familiar with all the lingo... what does CD stand for?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

esSJay said:


> Sorry, I'm not familiar with all the lingo... what does CD stand for?


Obedience titles: CD/Companion dog
Companion dogs meet certain standards
The first in a progression of obedience titles awarded by the American Kennel Club is the Companion dog title. When a dog has achieved this title, his owner can place the letters CD after his registered name.

To earn a CD, the dog must score at least 170 out of a possible 200 points, must get at least half the points awarded for each exercise, and must do so under three separate judges at three separate shows. Each qualifying score is called a leg, so three legs equals a title.

Obedience trial classes are divided into sections A and B. Dogs working towards a CD compete at the Novice level. Novice A is for owners who have never owned or co-owned a dog that has earned a CD. Once a person owns or co-owns any CD dog (or if he is handling a dog owned by someone else) he must enter Novice B.

Novice classes consist of six exercises worth a total of 200 points. Each handler and dog team enters the ring with 200 points; the judge then deducts points based on errors made by either the dog or the handler. A zero is scored if the dog fouls the ring or leaves the handler.

The first exercise is the “heel on leash and figure eight” worth 40 points. The rules require that the dog walk, on a loose leash, with the area between the dog's head and shoulders in line with the handler's left hip. The dog must remain in position as the handler goes fast, slow, left, and right and executes the figure eight on the judge's commands. Each time the judge says “halt,” the dog must sit straight by the handler's side. A zero is scored if the dog is unmanageable.

The second exercise is the “stand for examination,” worth 30 points. The dog must stand in position and stay while being examined by the judge while the handler stands six feet away. A zero is scored if the dog moves away or shows shyness or resentment, growls, snaps, or sits.

The third exercise is the “heel free,” which is 40 points. This exercise is performed and scored the same as the “heel on leash” except that the dog is off-leash and there is no figure eight.

Exercise four is the “recall,” worth 30 points. The dog must sit and stay where left by the handler until it is called, then go directly to the handler and sit in front. A zero is scored if the dog does not stay, does not come on the first call, or does not sit close enough for the handler to reach the its head. The dog must then return to heel position on command, either by walking around the handler or swinging into place.

Exercise five and six are done as a group. The “long sit” is for one minute; the “long down” for three minutes, both done off-leash with the handler standing across the ring. A zero is scored if the dog moves away from its place, visits another dog, or repeatedly barks or whines.


----------



## damita (Jun 4, 2009)

Congrats on your new CD - it feels great - doesn't it??? Savour it!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Congratulations Jill and Tally! How exciting!


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations to both of you!!!
Job Well Done


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Ahhh!!! Thanks for the breakdown, Jill! I knew about some of those exercises but had no clue about the point system or the Novice/Open categories. That makes it much easier to understand.

There are so many titles I keep meaning to look up and read about but I haven't had the time to do so.

Congratulations again!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

So tickled for you Jill.....you two have worked hard for this achievement!
Tally is a dear boy...I loved holding his sweet face in my hands....such a gentleman.
Congrats!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Well, next fun thing is the November TDI test in Rockland, Maine. Tippykayak and Comet might come too. They offer CGC at the same time. Would Tracer be interested?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

We are practicing our open exercises every day in our favorite training venue- the woods.
Here is a wet, muddy out of sight sit-stay:


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Congratulations on your CD! I hope you feel on top of the world--you should. Lots of time, training and patience! Whoo, hoo!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks! I definitely lean on you guys on the forum for cues, pointers etc since we don't have a trainer except for APDT Rally O. The AKC stuff is my own adventure, but I'm hooked.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Sorry we are late to the party but will join in on the celebration!!! 

arty2: arty: :headbang2 :You_Rock_ :dblthumb2 :squintdan :woot2: :banana: :agree: :wiggle: :jamming: :rockon: :nchuck: :appl: :drummer: :artydude


Well done Team Jill!! :wavey:


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks for all your help, Hank! We got a 192 in Open at the Show&Go and I had an attack of nerves over the stays. When I came back though, Tally was just where I left him; what a minor miracle it feels like when the stays go well. The other good thing is that Tally is so patient bc I threw the dumbell too far even though I've been practicing and he stayed put. Thank goodness. We're going for CDX 3 shows in March bc it seems like Maine is done for the winter season . . .


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh yay! I missed this one on the first go round too! Big congratulations on your new CD!!! Wooo HOOOOOO!!!! Also that is a pretty cute picture of obedience in the woods! What a fun idea. LOVE IT!


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Hey - I missed this thread!! Congrats!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

mee tooo!!!!! belated congrats!!!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I am glad our first three shows are behind us.


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

Can't believe I didn't see this thread til now! Jilly and Tally, congratulations!!! You guys seriously rock, but you already know what a big Tally fan I am.  
So when will ya post videos? Please please please??


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Out-of-sight sit-stay at West Thompson Dam in Connecticut


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

He looks so cute for his out of sight stays!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

We're moving on to CDX and have all the elements pretty much ready. Our best practice place is still the woods though! Directed jumping:


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

He is so beautiful 

BTW: Have you had your privates yet? I am thinking of seeing if Bernadette from American K-9 does privates (she has at least 3 Sunfire dogs, 2 of whom have OTCHs and one young one already titling)


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

gorgeous photo Jill! When are you showing in Open?


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Congratulations! Good luck in Open.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

I love the pictures! He is such a handsome boy  

When do you start showing in Open?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

We start showing in open mid march- I'm excited!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Yay! Open is alot of fun!


----------

